# Injection site reaction



## Random8088 (Feb 24, 2020)

Three weeks into a 6 month HGH cycle started with 2 IU in the AM around navel sub q switched to pinning at night because it’s easier for me. I am 46 not making much natural HGH anyway and read you are suppress for 24 hours after in injection. Goal is anti-aging not building muscle was going to run it with 300mg of Test E but a work trip to Asia got postponed until May because of Covid-19 so will push out the Test until I come back. Only side is swelling at injection sight switched from 28g 1/2 inch to 30g 5/16 pins with the 5/16 coming in at a 90 degree angle. Since I am pinning night started taking Benadryl before injections because it looks like an allergic reaction, last two injections I have been clean but reaction did not happen 100 percent of the time. If reaction continues will start pinning sub q in quad read in an earlier post that this is a normal side for the type of HGH I am running. Reaction is not painful just itches like an MF and is annoying also leaves red mark that is noticeable.  Anyone else get a reaction on pin site if so how did you manage the problem?


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 24, 2020)

Never had a reaction to HGH. I do subQ in stomach. Make sure top of HGH and pin site is rubbed down with alcohol.


----------



## Random8088 (Feb 26, 2020)

I always do that, pinned hcg several times to the gut in the past only remember being sore once in a while of course did not do it every day. Strange thing I see the reaction about 12 hours after injection could be clothes rubbing against the site I'm not sure. If I can't figure it out this week will stop.


----------

